# Tax-Deductible Charitable Contribution Rescue?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I've posted this before but from time to time people want to know if a rescue or other organization has an IRS tax status ruling and eligible to receive tax-deductible charitable contributions. 

IRS LINK 

If an organization tells you that they are a 501(c)(3) and your contribution is tax deductible they should be on the listing.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Do not add any commas or apostrophes even if the organization name has one.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you!


----------

